# My female GSD behaviour has changed since she had puppies!



## Gulu2019 (Apr 9, 2020)

It has been 5 weeks since she had her puppies. Before this, she was always locked up comfortably with a male GSD and a female during the day and let out all evening till morning. After she had her puppies, we let her be free to move in and out of her kennel. She has now sort of weaned her puppies. But she no longer wants to stay locked up like before, she will keep scratching the door and banging her roof till she gets hurt. Even when you lock her up with her puppies,she still does not settle. 
We do not know what to do. Could it be post partum stress? We called the vet but I dont trust african vets....they may not know what is wrong with her...


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Leave her loose would be my advice. She NEEDS to be able to get away from the puppies in order to ween them...but is not comfortable not being able to get to them as needed.

Just trust her instincts!


----------

